# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Board Game Mapping >  Battletech board game oriented hex map

## Whitar

Hello guys! Some time has passed since I posted my sketches here, and I was away from my hobby for a while. Need to finish the idea I had in mind, and fortunatelly make a worthy game map for me and others to use. I will introduce you a bit in Battletech terminology and scale, so we'll understand each other better  :Smile:  
Various Battletech terrain is represented on a hex grid board, called a map sheet. One hex is roughly 30 m in diameter, this is called a map sheet scale (there is another scale for miniatures, being 6 mm or 1:300). I made a huge map as a commission 2 years ago, with lots of head ache and details, but looking at it now I understand it could be done better.
You can judge my work from those pics:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The map is large, had 6 sheets with free configuration, you can make several layout variants. In fact, a nice piece, but now I don't like the look of mountains, trees, and overal texture..
The map I do now is completelly different, it allows a player to customize a game every in setting, adding new elements which come in form of templates. To read all project discussion you can go here: Terrain Hex Pack in progress - Download archive added

This is the component view



And latest terrain sketches 



I have no trouble with templates and counters, they come out as I'd like them to be, but I still can't figure out how to picture the hills and mountains, maintaining the realistic look and level of detail. 
I use Photoshop for texturing and Bryce for sculpting. Maybe I should give up 3d work and draw them completelly in Photoshop?
I greatly appreciate any hints and ideas to get this project moving
Thanks!

----------


## languard

Impressive map.  Sadly as I'm a CC3 user and hopeless at creating my own art I can't offer any tips on the hills.  They convey the height information well I think.

----------


## DarkMushroomGames

Just joined the site and came across your Battletech maps - awesome! 

Did you ever release them? online anywhere for download?

thanks

Nick

----------


## Whitar

Sorry for late reply! Actually, I put those for free download on the BT forum, but it was long not updated. I plan to prototype everything on good cardstock and vinyl. 
I have much done now, please look to the link I gave in first post: I have rivers, more buildings and tiles. 
I'd post the pictures here, but I'm away from my computer since winter..
Thanks!

----------

